# I got a new kitten!!!!! Update: Name is Oscar



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Here are some pictures, and no, no name yet. Any suggestions????


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I want a kitten!!! :!: 

One of the kids brought in her new kitten and I was sooooooooooooooooooo in love!

Shes (he?) is lovely!
Im useless at names hehe.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Boy or girl? I am partial to 'Sweet pea' or 'Suki' for a girl! Jack is a very cute name for a little boy! Dulcie meaning 'sweetness' is a very charming name,IMO  The baby is precious-Congrats!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

He's a boy. Spunky little thing too. Scotty has been stalking the bathroom door after he was shut out (a little hissing but that was it).


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Spunkey Monkey?


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Beautiful markings! Hmmm... names. He looks a lot like our girl Stitches. I like the little white on the face, it's so cute. It reminds me of the cat in the Pepe Le'Pew cartoons (spelling?). Remember how that cat would always get white on her back? Yours looks like he has white paint on his nose.


Hey, spell it Peppy and it isn't a terrible name. Especially if he's active.


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

That was fast! Congrats on the new addition, he's _adorable_  
What about Bo? According to babynames.com it means "Strong and Fast" and it's Hebrew in origin. 
Good luck with the naming =)
--Annasaur


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitten, congrats!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohh, he is adorable!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

AWWWWWWWW HE'S SO CUTE

Name Suggestions?? YAYA

Marbles (cus of his markings)
Meeko (haha so cute)
Samson (He looks naughty so he's the Samson in Samson & Delilah)
Romeo (He's sooooooo handsome so he's the Romeo in Romeo & Juliet)

CUTE


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute lil baby! Love that last pic :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww what a cutie! love his white feet!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats on the new kitten! I'm so jealous!!!!! :lol:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

He's a pistol! We let him run around outside of the bathroom and he had a blast. 

Still not sure what to name him. These are the names we had been thinking:

Socks (he's got four white paws)
Mercury
Max
Marcus
Oscar
Fred
Captain Kirk (get it? Scotty and Captain Kirk??)
Spock
Pistol


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I like Kirk and Pistol. Great names!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I second Pistol or Kirk! Are ya'll great origanal Trek fans?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

yeahhhhh adorable ickle kitten baby  I love paint pot paws


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Kirk is hysterical!!

Or you can call him McCoy or Bones, too! That is if you are a trekkie and want to stick with that theme!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

nerilka said:


> I second Pistol or Kirk! Are ya'll great origanal Trek fans?


My parents are, I was more of a Next Generation fan myself. Scotty's name was in no way connected to Star Trek, it just fit him. This little one, it's really hard to think of a name.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

emrldsky said:


> He's a pistol! We let him run around outside of the bathroom and he had a blast.
> 
> Still not sure what to name him. These are the names we had been thinking:
> 
> ...


I like Max and Socks


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Awwwww cute kitten!!! I want another now!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Jade he is so cute! I like Max or Socks but Socks and Scotty is a bit of a tongue twister

Now I have to have another kitten!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I think we've decided on Oscar.  It just seems to fit!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Awww! YAY! Congratulations on the new addition! He's precious!


----------

